# Please help question about pelvic exam - What is the cpt code



## melerickid (Feb 21, 2011)

What is the cpt code of a pelvic exam.  It was not a pap it was just a pelvic exam. My physician are not OB/GYN.  Also can I charge a pelvic exam and a new patient office visit.


----------



## bigredcag (Jul 7, 2011)

If it is for a complaint(pain, possible std etc) then the exam is included in the E&M level and not seperatly codeable.


----------



## preserene (Jul 14, 2011)

If pelvic examination under anaethesia, then it is reported with 57410


----------

